# Hello



## charisse090 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello everyone,

Just a newbie here...hope to stay close to all! I'm Charisse!


----------



## superfreak (Aug 11, 2009)

howdy from Oz! the names Olga.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome! from OHIO!


----------



## ismart (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katnapper (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi there, Charisse, and welcome to the forum!




Nice to have you here, and looking forward to seeing you around on the boards.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome from California!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

Rebecca from Georgia


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Colorado[/SIZE]


----------

